# Is specialized metric or sae



## rightguard (Jun 11, 2010)

Like the title... what are the allens, metric or sae.

I just got my bike and I need to buy an allen wrench set. I can't find it anywhere in the manual. 

Thanks


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

rightguard said:


> Like the title... what are the allens, metric or sae.
> 
> I just got my bike and I need to buy an allen wrench set. I can't find it anywhere in the manual.
> 
> Thanks


Should be all metric, I picked up a 9pc set from AutoZone for only about $6. I actually got two sets, one to take with me on the trail and one for the toolbox.

Larry


----------



## StageHand (Dec 31, 2003)

The bike industry is metric.

For home use, a full set of metric allen wrenches is great. For bringing with you, there are a lot of multi-tools that will fit in your pocket and provide all the help you need on the road. Or, just enough to get home, or a bike shop.

Park Tool and Pedro's have a lot of bike specific tools that come in handy for specific uses, but aren't always worth the money unless you demand that performance from your tools.

Good luck.


----------

